
Successful Installation of Microsoft Chat on Ubuntu Linux via Wine 3.0 - bane
http://microsoftchat.blogspot.com/2018/01/successful-installation-of-microsoft.html
======
pilif
_> Not only does Comics Mode work correctly, but I am even able to download
other users' custom Comic Chat Characters (AVB file extensions)_

The internet was a different place where downloading avatars over a p2p
protocol directly from peers and then showing them in a chat application
without any additional warning was something that could be done.

I'm not just talking about exploiting issues with malicious files (heck, they
even invented their own binary format. I'm sure hat parser is totally safe),
but also about what possible harassment could be done by pushing arbitrary
pucture avatars to chat peers.

Something like that would never fly any more these days

~~~
sametmax
I would assume that's what a chat on IFPS would do, woudn't it ?

------
hedora
I wish MS would open source this! I’ve noticed it tends to segfault randomly
if you connect to the wrong IRC server, so it must be riddled with security
holes.

However, it beats the heck out of slack on resource utilization and
functionality. :-)

~~~
seba_dos1
There are some wrapper "sanitizers" around to make it work despite of bugs,
like [https://pastebin.com/hLcMBVDQ](https://pastebin.com/hLcMBVDQ) :D

------
pietroglyph
This post links to a website[0] which provides an interesting (but obviously
unverifiable) anecdote:

> I once got an email from a US Marine Corps guard at Guantanamo Bay. They
> were using the program in TEXT mode to record their watch logs. All of their
> staions were connected together using the Comic Chat program. You see, in
> Comic Chat, one can save the entire log of events. He wanted to know if
> there was anyway to record a time stamp on each message. It was unfortunate
> that I did not know the answer, but I often thought that their unique use of
> the program was quite clever!

[0]: [http://www.mermeliz.com/](http://www.mermeliz.com/)

------
marpstar
Wow. I first came across Microsoft Chat in the late 1990s, at age 11 or 12. To
this day it seemed ahead of its time... avatars with multiple options of
facial expressions, comic book layout. I miss it.

~~~
askvictor
I wonder how long before Comic Slack

~~~
sitepodmatt
Are end user computers with 32gb ram going to be norm anytime soon?

~~~
jlgaddis
They'll have to be if this trend of writing applications using Electron
continues.

------
blibble
I remember banning people using it as it used to spam channels with CTCPs for
the comic book state

~~~
askvictor
Ah, the good old embrace, extend, extinguish strategy; even for something as
innocuous as this. I wonder if it was that deeply baked into the company's
culture that it unintentionally surfaced in apps like this.

~~~
giancarlostoro
Nothing is stopping anybody from reimplementing their own Comic Chat client
using existing IRC client tech. The only issue is it bleeds over on normal
servers, which is likely why Microsoft probably originally used their own
servers (idr I just remember my sister using Comic Chat in the 90s).

------
z3t4
To my disapproval (I'm a Linux fanboy) my partner bought a Windows laptop, and
a bunch of old Windows games for the kids. Guess if the games worked on
Windows ? We tried all combinations of compatibility modes. Guess where the
games did work ? Yes they worked on Linux with Wine.

------
jlgaddis

      # Appears as ANNA

------
ahbs66
I just installed it on Windows 10 and, if you change the configuration, it's
high DPI aware and looks gorgeous on my screen! That's something I did not
expect.

